# Pelican resort st. maarten



## rachel (Sep 20, 2010)

Availability in nov.2011

Beaumontia bldg. unit # 422 (1bdrm)
Bouganivillea bldg. unit # 478 (1bdrm)

considering 1 of these, any suggestions, which has better/upgraded room?
better view?

thanks,

rachel


----------



## dchilds (Sep 21, 2010)

rachel said:


> Availability in nov.2011
> 
> Beaumontia bldg. unit # 422 (1bdrm)
> Bouganivillea bldg. unit # 478 (1bdrm)
> ...



Rachel,

Are you renting, or trading, or ...?  One of the buildings installed new A/C, but I don't know which one.  Try to find out, it would be the better unit.

David


----------



## rachel (Sep 21, 2010)

Trading thru II.  Thanks I will try to find out.


----------



## KathyA (Sep 21, 2010)

Beaumontia is the building that installed new centra AC last year.  Bouganvillia has been closed weeks 22-46 to both save money an conduct deep cleaning.  I do not believe the AC was being replaced there though, due to lack of funds.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fellow Tugger Kal used to post info for which units at Pelican have been refurbished. I searched his posts and here is a link: http://www.bywindkal.com/Pelican/Pelican Renovation.pdf
to his list.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 22, 2010)

that says revised 2008 ... im assuming they must have done more in the last 2 years?


----------



## dchilds (Sep 22, 2010)

KathyA said:


> Beaumontia is the building that installed new centra AC last year.  Bouganvillia has been closed weeks 22-46 to both save money an conduct deep cleaning.  I do not believe the AC was being replaced there though, due to lack of funds.



We were at Pelican in June, and there was no schedule to update Bouganvillia in the near future.  They closed Bouganvillia and the C buildings during the off months this year to reduce costs.  They gave owners of units that were closed equal or upgraded units for their stay.  I thought the idea was very smart.


----------

